# Oh No, My D80 has a hot pixel.



## Patrice (Mar 22, 2007)

Just downloaded todays shots from the D80 and the camera has a hot pixel, right smak in the middle. Not at all noticeable unless in a really dark image area or if I go pixel peeping. Oh well, bound to happen some time.

Pat


----------



## dewey (Mar 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear... how old is it?


----------



## *Mike* (Mar 26, 2007)

Does the D80 have a pixel mapping feature?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 26, 2007)

As you know where it is, it will be easy to see if it's distracting and easy to fix in photoshop.  You could probably even make up an action to clone it out automatically.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Mar 26, 2007)

my ist DL had a stuck pixel that always displayed green.  I sent it to pentax and they replaced the sensor.


----------



## Patrice (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for showing some concern. I've developped the Capture NX equivalent of an 'action' to deal with the exposures I have from it while Nikon fixes the camera.


----------

